# Pedals Wanted. Just like these.....



## catfish (Aug 12, 2015)

I need a pair of these pedals. Even just one, if that is all you have. Even just one good pedal block would help. Please e-mail me photos and a price.  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Are these for a Chief? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes they are. 



Freqman1 said:


> Are these for a Chief? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Still looking !!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinM (Sep 23, 2015)

There is this guy Jerry Nelson who lives out in Paris Texas who said he help bury parts from JR's shop in the ditches out there. You know us Texans we got a story and that is why most of us wear boots. Yeah it gets deep out here. Kevin


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2015)

KevinM said:


> There is this guy Jerry Nelson who lives out in Paris Texas who said he help bury parts from JR's shop in the ditches out there. You know us Texans we got a story and that is why most of us wear boots. Yeah it gets deep out here. Kevin




Things can get deep in Texas......


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Still in need!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

I still need this !!!!!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 15, 2016)

bump


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2016)

Bump...........


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------

